# yat



## Xyzzy (Oct 10, 2012)

nothing to see here


----------



## Light Guru (Oct 10, 2012)

Same image two threads

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/302196-isis-eyes.html#post2737980


----------



## unpopular (Oct 10, 2012)

BACON!


----------



## Xyzzy (Oct 11, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> Same image two threads
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/302196-isis-eyes.html#post2737980



tried to delete the post and/or photo - any way to do that?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 11, 2012)

Xyzzy said:


> tried to delete the post and/or photo - any way to do that?



You can Edit your post, but only the Mods can delete it.


----------



## Xyzzy (Oct 11, 2012)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------

